# teriyaki sauce???



## kronos209 (Sep 12, 2009)

i need a good teriyaki sauce!!! something basic so that i can improvise on.

thanks in advance


----------



## i <3 vodka (Jun 21, 2008)

For serving or marinading? 

I find the marinade type to be a lot thinner, and saltier and some very close to plain soy sauce.


----------



## kronos209 (Sep 12, 2009)

both would b good. 

I had mad some as a marinade and i was told to use brown sugar. i think it was from the suggar that it turned verry bitter and it just ruined the chicken:/


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Sugar is a basic element of teriyaki. 

In my opinion and experience, it's best used as a finishing glaze than anything else because of the sugar and how easily sugar burns.

1 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup rice wine--mirin preferred as it's a sweet rice wine
3/4 cup sugar
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 slice ginger, crushed

Combine all ingredients in a non-reactive pan on the stove. Over medium heat, bring to a boil, stirring frequently but watch closely so it doesn't boil over from the sugar. Simmer 5-10 minutes until it's nice and syrupy.

Brush on the meat (or grilled vegies) in the final few minutes of cooking so it sets up as a glaze.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Sometimes sweet sake is involved in teriyaki sauce. I rarely have any on hand, but do sometimes add a few tablespoons of sherry to it.


mjb.


----------



## kronos209 (Sep 12, 2009)

awsome Ima try it out tonite


----------



## 156current (Nov 22, 2009)

What about sesame seeds? I think all the recipes I've seen have called for sesame seeds to be added, and I love the nutty flavor and slight sweetness they bring.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They're a finishing garnish. They don't take pan or grill heat well at all.


----------



## aalamri (Dec 8, 2009)

phatch;285689 said:


> Sugar is a basic element of teriyaki.
> 1/2 cup rice wine--mirin preferred as it's a sweet rice wine
> 
> 
> > Just a quick question, instead of rice wine, since it is kinda close to immposible to get a hold of it where i live, what is a subsistute to it.


----------



## pua.melia409 (Oct 23, 2009)

- 1/2 cup water
- 1/2 cup soy sauce (I use Kikoman)
- 1/2 cup sugar
- 1/3 cup sherry
- 1 tbsp freshly minced garlic and ginger (feel free to add as much of this as you want…I usually add extra, especially of the ginger)

Saute the ingredients until the sugar has dissolved and it comes to a slight boil. This sauce is one that was passed down to my family from my grandmother, it is amazing! Enjoy!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

A dry sherry is a common substitution.


----------

